# Rollerblading



## Mirtie (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone know any good places to go rollerblading in Dubai where I won't bother pedestrians or get knocked down by a car ? I'm still very new to it and haven't mastered stopping properly yet. It's more crashing to a halt at the moment.

Thanks very much.


----------



## krakow (Jul 31, 2008)

*Any luck?*

Hi Mirtie

Any luck with rollerblading locations? We arrive late September and are keen to get out on our blades.

thanks!


----------



## Head East (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow! I hope you find an answer to this one....Finding a place to rollerblade would be great fo rme too!

thanks for asking - I will keep a watch on the responses!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mirtie said:


> Does anyone know any good places to go rollerblading in Dubai where I won't bother pedestrians or get knocked down by a car ? I'm still very new to it and haven't mastered stopping properly yet. It's more crashing to a halt at the moment.
> 
> Thanks very much.



To be honest, Im not sure a place actually exists, as the Emirates isn't really a pedestrian friendly place. Most paved areas are rough also.

Your best will be one of the parks, that have wide paths, such as Safa Park.


----------



## AngieGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

The best places i have found for recreational rollerblading are Za'Abeel park on any weekday or weekend morning(Otherwise its EXTREMELY crowded.Not ideal for beginner skaters;-)) Jumeirah Beach Park again advisable on weekdays, Mamzar Park and Safa park.
For Slalom skating there is apparently a park near wonderland and another at Al Nasr Leisureland.
Hope this helped!
Angie=)


----------

